#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  What would you name your Child?

## tenshi

Kung naa kay anak/baby/kid/child what would you name him/her?

me kung girl Elle and kung boy Emm

----------


## kyuusai

ako Venidicto if boy, Valencia if girl!!
hehehe......

----------


## peanut

ako Dana Colleen if girl, Michael if boy...

----------


## sassy_suzzy

Girl - Amber Hannah
Boy - Paolo Sebastianne

----------


## crinkle

Miguel  :Smiley:

----------


## bUrbY_dUll

Mary Margaux

Eric John...

----------


## AVriLRockZ!!!

alex

----------


## splendid moonlight

i like lots of names. maybe i should have lots of children. :mrgreen:
boy: 
Armaan (sanskrit. wish and longing)
Seth

girl: 
Sachi (japanese word for star)
Veda (sanskrit)
Chandra (sanskrit. moonlight)
Luthienne or Luthiene
Deirdre

----------


## LilyWhite11803

If me baby is boy then I would name him Gabriel Christian. If girl, Cheska Leigh.....  :Smiley:

----------


## giver_bert

uhhmm.. 

Boy: *Edilberto Leyson III* (sa makabalos lang)  :evil: 
Girl: *Levia Joyce* (err.. *"Levis"* in short)  :rolleyes:

----------


## rennyvonne

Christopher Leonard Angelo -- boy
Christianne Leanne Gabrielle -- girl
Christian Leon Gabriel -- boy nsad
Christine Leigh Angela -- girl nsad 


hehehehe... cute noh?

----------


## wh3ng2004

girl - adora aine
boy - Paolo

----------


## Bahalina-boy

> Christopher Leonard Angelo -- boy
> Christianne Leanne Gabrielle -- girl
> Christian Leon Gabriel -- boy nsad
> Christine Leigh Angela -- girl nsad 
> 
> 
> hehehehe... cute noh?



murag taas ra kaau. hehe

----------


## rennyvonne

> murag taas ra kaau. hehe


hahahaha... taas man sad kog pangan... parehason gyud...nyahahahaha...kalu-oy mag suffer cla...  :angel:

----------


## Bahalina-boy

> hahahaha... taas man sad kog pangan... parehason gyud...nyahahahaha...kalu-oy mag suffer cla...


unsa diay name nimo? hehe  :smiley: 

murag tulo kabouk name pariha sa imo gi mention?

----------


## rennyvonne

> unsa diay name nimo? hehe 
> 
> murag tulo kabouk name pariha sa imo gi mention?


huh? dili oi... duha ra ka bu-ok ako name... rennyvonne fae dela cruz... nyahahahaha... pun.an pa sa akong mabana... wa ta hibaw duha say pangan sa akong mabana... nyahahaha...  :clap:   :angel:

----------


## junenine

I like this one because my first name is Adora  :Kiss: 

*wh3ng2004 wrote:*
 girl - adora aine
 boy - Paolo

----------


## Bahalina-boy

Maria Sigundina

----------


## Bahalina-boy

> I like this one because my first name is Adora 
> 
> *wh3ng2004 wrote:*
>  girl - adora aine
>  boy - Paolo


payter sad nang Adora. mura sag Dora pang hilo sa mga ilaga! hehe

----------


## baby_jenie

gurl- samantha

boy- travis

----------


## tackielarla

Girl - Suphachad
Boy - Quocvan

----------


## earljahn

:undecided:

----------


## duke pikaso

boy - red
girl - yellow

----------


## ronz_rodz

pag boy - maximus
pag girl - cassandra

----------


## DebutsAndIDos

girl: Jade Maeve
boy: Jabez Samuel

----------


## lady_yen89

samara
aidan
rachell
 :cheesy:

----------


## RyoZen

son: jamiel myles (he's over 2 months na  :Smiley: )
daughters: joannie melle and
        emellaine gem

----------


## hase101

mine are; 
Claire Amber
Paige Andea

----------


## BaDBoY

kurosaki
ichigo
yusuke
urameshi

----------


## tackielarla

Kitty  :Smiley:

----------


## nheavenw_chri

Daryl Christina...girl
Darrell Christian... boy

----------


## lemzuico

kung kami magdayon ana akong gf kay kung babae zylem nya kung lalaki lemzy...

----------


## befab04

if girl : Crizzia Shaine  but if boy: Vince Laurence

----------


## kiekim

name of my kids:

Genesis....(our angel is in heaven)---origin/the beginning
Kylie Shayne----kylie(frm kylie minogue) shayne(beautiful)
Joaquim----God will establish/God will give strength)

----------


## wgoipeng

I like Mischa  :Smiley:

----------


## mybabyfudgee

if girl kay aurora gabrielle
kung boy kay Gabrielle Sebastian

----------


## LaBelleza

Girl: Emperatriz, Bijou, Ophelie, Elena
Boy: Laurencjusz, Lisandru, Aviasaf, Aviesri

----------


## enkantada

i like Samantha...

----------


## jumanah

sa akow baby girl kwon ako gi nem niya is Aalliyah Nicole..

but if maka anak kow og balik den boy iya name would be Adrianno Mikel..  :Cheesy:

----------


## brower168

baby boy: trunks, ares,
baby girl: aeon, artemis

----------


## jangska

gwapo.. ug gwapa. ahaha!

----------


## hachiko

kon girl: alexa
kon boy: alexander

----------


## linogzkie

*dapat boy gyud...adler ang akong ingalan..*

----------


## necroSis

girl : Akisha Gail
boy : Nathan

----------


## joanne05

girl: leana
boy: aq hubby na bhla,..mao amo sabot!hehe

----------


## YaeL

YaeL.......

----------


## TEDA

Girl: Aisha
Boy: Chris Roland

----------


## cielo cucumber

heaven, sorah, janah, caeli..  :Smiley:

----------


## punisher23

pag laki : margarito pacquiao
pag girl : jinky arum

----------


## babygin2005

Unsa inyu ma suggest sa name sa akong bb? July 2011 puhon ko mnganak..gusto unta nako nga ang second name niya kay pedro coz devotee ko ni. Blessed pedro calingsod. Unsa kaha maparis sa pedro nga ingun ta nga mura pud ug mabagay2 ba sa second name. I hope modern pud ba arun Dili kaayo karaan ug name akong bb puhon....hihihi. Tnx guys!



Ps: naa nami name kung girl ni... Ang name na lng kung boy.

----------


## kuyabog

> ang ako? 
> pag girl kay Hinata 
> pag boy kay Neji


Hinatag Ni Ji............. :Cheesy:

----------


## woga

I have always named my kids using only one Syllable .... like Briggs...  why? __  it is easy to remember, no nickname is required, Short and uncommon, lisod mag buhat ug name with one syllable so it will be a unique and uncommon name jud...

Maive - Derived from Maeve, Queen of Scottland, also means goddess of lavender.
Rhys - Associated with the word raise, meaning Bright or intelligent.
Briggs - Combination of letters coming from our names, but it means Bridge, and socially friendly.

Naay psychological study about names, stating that... kung unsa ang gi name ninyo sa inyong baby, will reflect on what type of character he/she will have in the future...   Mu to-o jud ko ani...   :Cheesy:

----------


## longix

names:

aeiou and xyz

----------


## boytoy143

Juan Miguel pag lalaki.

----------


## NAN_WEN

...ako kai....

if boy,, Rikimaru John
if girl.. Ayame Jane

----------


## minus

mark francis & mathew francis (twin boys)

----------


## jez_210

boy-matthew stefan.. God of God --- so far rare pa xa nga name combi.. and nice sd ang meaning..

girl - Lara Isabel

----------


## jaynith avila

kung babae stephanie ashly gale
kung laki jhon stephen

----------


## andyzuba

BRIXIANA MYEL Ts..

----------


## bboxcebu

kanang name na short ra arun dili maglisud ug sulat sa papel kun mag exam. naay daghan na tag-as ug name langay kaayo inig dali dali kay na late daun exam pa.

----------

